# AR Mag Recommendations



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm looking for some good quality AR-15 30rd mags... Any recommendations out there on what to purchase...?

Thanks!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I just got some 30 round AR-Stoner mags from Midway for $9.99 each. They have the no tip followers and work great. I've run over 2K rounds through them with no problems.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

2400 said:


> I just got some 30 round AR-Stoner mags from Midway for $9.99 each. They have the no tip followers and work great. I've run over 2K rounds through them with no problems.


Thanks! I'll snag a couple before the sale ends... I wonder why they (midwayusa) tack on a "special fee" of $3.00 to the order...


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

If you get USGI mags, make very sure you get mags with the green M4 followers.

Brownells just landed a big military contract for magazines.

The new HK mags are simply excellent in every way.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

+1 on what he said - 

I've got a couple of Brownell mags, work fine. One is a tad tight in the magwell, but only when the gun is cold.

All my other mags are from Bushmaster, which I'm pretty sure must be made by someone else. But they work great and my dealer sells them for a good price.

The Hk's are like everything Hk - mucho dinero!


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Mine are all genuine colt and I havent had a problem yet. They are a little more expensive tho.......


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I'm partial to colt 20 rd. Labelle and Center 20 rd after that.

I have a few of the new D&H 30s that run just fine


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

You’re a month too late. I traded three at the last gun show here.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

My favorite 30rd magazine is made by Parsons Precision. I would really like to know where to find more in decent condition. I've had a lemon marked "FN MFG.". Its fit was way too tight. It's gotta be forced in and it won't drop from the magazine well.

Never heard of those Stoners and I've been under the impression that good AR15 magazines for under $10 was impossible. I'm glad to be corrected, I'll have to check them out.

I'll have to say that all of my USGI's have black followers and it doesn't seem to be a problem.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Revolver said:


> My favorite 30rd magazine is made by Parsons Precision. I would really like to know where to find more in decent condition. I've had a lemon marked "FN MFG.". Its fit was way too tight. It's gotta be forced in and it won't drop from the magazine well.
> 
> *Never heard of those Stoners and I've been under the impression that good AR15 magazines for under $10 was impossible. *I'm glad to be corrected, I'll have to check them out.
> 
> I'll have to say that all of my USGI's have black followers and it doesn't seem to be a problem.


That may be true, but good mags that are ON SALE and under $10 are a reality. :mrgreen:


----------

